# Looksie what came in today! Lotsa pics!



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Couldn't wait to get home today and see what arrived:

Monte 5


















Trini Reyes





































Group Shot










Can't wait to dig in to the reyes. Enjoy the pron!:chk


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nice, verrrrrryyyyy nice. Enjoy!


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Your killing me. Those look lovely.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome grab, you'll love the Reyes, went through2 boxes, gotta get somemore:dr:dr


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh lord, give me strength :dr:dr


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome haul bro!


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Before now, I've never considered the notion of a dual citizenship between US/Canada... That's a beautiful haul. Enjoy!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be over shortly


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh Wow! I feel weak... :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome haul!!
:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice :tu You're making me want to go back to Cuba


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

all fake! I will Pm you my address to send them for proper disposal:tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

That box of Trinidad Reyes, is it the Semi Boite Nature box?


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

Very nice. Good smoking ahead.


----------



## TX_toker (Jan 14, 2007)

never tried any of those, but :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Alex, wanna come over to my place tonight and share...?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> Hey Alex, wanna come over to my place tonight and share...?


I'm off the rest of the week (today is my Friday), there's a baggy with your name on it. Let me know when you want to get together. It's going to be a good week of :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice pick-ups. I just got a box of reyes as well and they are smokin great :tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Seanohue said:


> Nice pick-ups. I just got a box of reyes as well and they are smokin great :tu


crap, i will have to try some now....


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> crap, i will have to try some now....


buncha enablers I tell ya......good thing this isn't AA


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

That's some good pr0n! :ss:tu:ss:tu


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> buncha enablers I tell ya......good thing this isn't AA


:tpd: this place is bad for my wallet.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice!!! See you around 9?


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

DAMN nice haul! I've got a box of Hoyo Epi 2's coming in soon, can't wait. :tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey so, Ajax, Ontario

is it A-Jax, or Ay-yax?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice haul, Alex!!! :dr :dr :dr If I wasn't on nights this week I would be joining you and Bear for a herf!!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> hey so, Ajax, Ontario
> 
> is it A-Jax, or Ay-yax?


It's A-Jax.
It's also a nice place to live!


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> all fake! I will Pm you my address to send them for proper disposal:tu


Wow. This never gets old! :r


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> crap, i will have to try some now....


Thats what I'm talking about.
Never had them, thought about 
it, guess ill have to get some now.
They look yummy! The Monty's look 
good too.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great pick ups.

Enjoy them all.....smokem up !! :ss


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, I got the same two boxes a few months ago, same exact date code as well. I have yet to smoke them though.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Sweet indeed! Thanks for the pictures!
:tu


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

Your killing me with the Trinidads. The 98 Fundis are my all time favorite stick. I have yet to try the Reyes. 


Must resist!!!

(CHANTING) 

No more cigars this month!
No more cigars this month!
No more cigars this month!
No more cigars this month!
No more cigars this month!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you've been busy my friend! Very nice haul!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Niiicccee. Wanna give me some?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Alex was over at my place tonight and was kind enough to share the wealth... two of each! 
Thanks again Bro!!! Seems I'm out of RG to share, can anyone help out?:tu


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Sweet pick up :tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great pick-up. How come the PSD4s are half empty already?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> Alex was over at my place tonight and was kind enough to share the wealth... two of each!
> Thanks again Bro!!! Seems I'm out of RG to share, can anyone help out?:tu


No problem at all, the Reyes I had was great for a "fresh" "off the plane" stick.

BostonDude05:
The PSD4 box is partially empty because I got it several months ago. I smoked a couple and traded/bombed the rest.:ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice haul........and shares as well :dr


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

Way to go!!!

Great haul


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks nice!! Congrats. Hope you enjoy them!!


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, those look amazing. Never tried them, so please write a review when you smoke 'em!


----------



## bowlerwa (Nov 23, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> buncha enablers I tell ya......good thing this isn't AA


I've done a step program.

I'm at step two. MONTECRISTO NO.2. PARTAGAS NO.2 And I always must go back and do that step again.

Bolivar Belicoso Finos, Vegas Robaina Unicos are the number two size as well.

I have made it all the way too Montrcristo #5.
I'm told I must continue doing the steps for the rest of my life. Lucky me.

I must admit. Thoughs are good smokes in that picture. Good pick up.


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

:dr


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I must say the Trini's were great right off the truck (or plane in this case). Giving them some rest before I try the Monte's.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> I must say the Trini's were great right off the truck (or plane in this case). Giving them some rest before I try the Monte's.


All I've had of those are fresh,nice sweet taste though :tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

Good Lawd! 

Pics = :dr


----------

